

Small design and usability details matter a lot more than you think - bogdans
http://www.designresourcebox.com/small-design-and-usability-details-matter-a-lot-more-than-you-think/

======
realguess
This reminds me a quote:

> Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler.

Paying attention to detail and keep things simple, not just for design but
coding as well.

